# AKFF Photo Competition March 2014



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome to the March 2014 AKFF Photo Comp.

As always, entries will run until the end of the month, and winners will be decided by member's votes. This month's cutoff is 1st April 2014, and voting will commence shortly after. Your photograph needs to have been taken during the month of March 2014 only.

Rules refresher:
# Once everyone has entered their photos, I'll create a visual poll for eligible entries and members can select their TOP 3.
# The winner of the voting will win a prize from the AKFF prize kitty.
# You are permitted to enter multiple photos, but please if you are, ENTER EACH PHOTO AS A SEPARATE POST.
# Please supply a title, and a one line description of your photo, or a link to a trip report.
# Please don't use this competition as a marketing exercise to push your sponsor's product.
# Photos should be directly related to kayak fishing.

Other fine print:

# Only members with >50 posts AND 3 months membership will be eligible to enter the AKFF Photo Comp
# Members will only be eligible to win one prize in any 12 month period. Members can however enter as many photos in as many comps as they would like.

Happy Snaps!


----------



## WhipperSnapper (Jun 2, 2012)

First fish on the zerek! AdrianK catches a small snapper on the zerek live shrimp.








Some fierce competiton by the looks of things :lol:


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Colourful fish with an eye for a big lure, Two Peoples Bay. Fri 28/3/14


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

Shark Time!......

Hooked on the yak.... but landed on the beach so my son could get it in!

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=65590


----------

